# Lookin for some company



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for someone that likes evening / night fishing, and can put me on some reds and can teach me about catching them and can throw in around 30 bucks for fuel.

I got an 18ft Proline center console.

I'm somewhat new to boating too so I wouldn't mind someone who knows their way around a boat.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i might just be him .since the weathers colder my wife dont like to take the four yr old and all my friends are passed out drunk or damn ner it by dark.ive got a 14 ft skiff we could do some gigging out of if your interested.that way it doesnt have to always be your boat.i went out this evening by myself and its just boring fishin by myself.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

wish I had posted this earlier I did the same thing, ha, that sounds great man, I'd love to learn about gigging, always wanted to, shoot me a pm or you can text me Max 748-0726


----------

